# Cabinboy15



## Cabinboy15 (May 24, 2020)

Am I the only one left?
In The Summer of 1957 I signed on with Coppack Bros coaster at the age of 15 as cabin boy (to make the tea) for the experience, sailing from Connah’s Quay. 
I think the name of the coaster was the Bolham taking scrap steel from John Summers (Shotton) steel works up to Millom Steel Works. One memorable moment was when the magnetic crane picked up a bomb in the scrap.
I hot bedded in the Captain/First Mate’s cabin. They looked after me and showed me the ropes. The first was making tea with condensed milk and Also taking the helm.
Is there anyone out there who crewed that boat around summer of 1957 or I am the last one? When did she make her last trip?
Cheers
Dave


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

I am still going at 83 left school 15th birthday on the Friday started on the Monday wd 53 Westminster dredging then done 5 years deep water BP and a few tramps they were the best regards graham


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Details of "Bolham" (1913; 158grt) here. 
http://shippingandshipbuilding.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=204060&vessel=SARAH+COLEBROOKE
Very interesting history including period as HMS Bolham during WW1 an Admiralty 'anti-submarine decoy' or 'Q ship' with concealed armament. She was built as an auxiliary sailing barge . Did she carry any sail while you were aboard? Photos of her in books show sloop rig (headsail and mainsail). She lasted till 1957 when broken up by her owners at Connah's Quay.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

here,s a pic taken from the net owner unknown


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*Early Sea Career...*

My 16th Birthday was at the beginning of July 1953 but by the 15th of the same month I was signed on to Wm Robertson's ss"Beryl" as Deck Boy. This pre-war coal burning steamship was employed on West Coast Tramping and ports ranged fro Stornoway to Newport and from Drocheda to Dublin on the Irish East Coast. Most interesting trips were made to Llandulas to load stone and to Garston in the Manchester Canal.
Can't remember what we did there!
Lived in the forecastle with the AB and the three firemen. Bathing was by buckets from aft and for hot water, the ash chute hoist to and from the Boiler Flat aft was the only way.
Whole purpose of this exercise during Summer Holidays from school was to test my determination to go to sea as an Apprentice with Andrew Weir's Bank Line. I did anyway and was with them for 28 years. Afterwards was with a Port Authority and a University and retired at 75. Still going strong at 83 (in early July!)
I always have appreciated this 'baptism' The studies necessary to get my Second Mates followed with the help of the Correspondence Course provided by Weirs but I took 3 months at Glasgow Royal College of Technology just to brush up. Needless to say, to get my sea time I did two voyages to make up the four years!

As many people have said in this site, these were the best years of my life. I met great people and visited so many ports on liner and tramp voyages. Happy Golden Days!


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Slight correction Alistair- Garston is a port on the river Mersey not on the Manchester Ship Canal on the other (west) side of the river.

Great service with Andrew Weir too. Very well done. Like you, I cherish the golden days of seafaring and likewise I intend to go on working 'till I'm 75.

Keep posting and stay safe.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------

